# THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!



## noela (May 22, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everybody that helped me in my decision about the need for and the eventual move to a lathe.
I have ordered a Sherline 4410 (metric) 17" lathe package with a couple of extra things. I will be looking for a readout gauge in the near future and will consider the vertical mill that can be attached to the lathe.
I decided on this set up due to the many e-mails I received regarding my couple of posts, as well after spending a considerable amout of time with the tech support people at Sherline, they were very helpful.
I am looking forward to using this machine, and will, in all probability come back to this forum for additional help, I HAVE NEVER USED A LATHE LIKE THIS BEFORE, wood yes, but not metal, and I kn ow that I need to learn a lot more about it.
Thank you again.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be looking for a readout gauge in the near future and will consider the vertical mill that can be attached to the lathe.
A couple of comments here if I may... while you may want to start out with the vertical milling column to attach to the lathe, if you end up using these machines quite a bit, you'll probably end up opting to spend the extra money for separate machines. I used to use a Unimat many moons ago (I still have it), and swapping parts/accessories in and out to convert it from a lathe to a mill to a drill press gets to be a real hassle when in the middle of a project. Also, in order to do precision work in a mill, you have to "square it up" each time to ensure it's truly vertical. 

Another advantage of Sherline (I believe - double-check this) is that you can later buy the base and X-Y table separately and add the vertical column you already have, and "Presto" - separate milling machine. Additionally, if you buy Sherline's Digital Read Out, it will work on either machine so you won't need a second one if you do decide to separate them at some point. 

Best wishes on your purchase! I have no doubt you'll be very happy with it!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel

While the following videos are not specifically directed at using the Sherline product they may help in the basics of metal work.

*Tools Forum/Topic Metal Lathes*


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Wood lathes and metal lathes are basically the same thing. In fact, the first metal lathes used hand held tools, just like the wood turners. The only real difference is your metal lathe uses a tool post of some kind to secure the tool. Just as you did on your wood lathe, you will learn how to adjust tool heights, angles etc.

I suspect you will get hooked on machine work. It will open up a whole set of new capabilities for you.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd have to agree with what Bob said about getting hooked. I have to resist the temptation to use the lathe every minute of the day. 
Like you, I use to turn wood, but there is no comparison to turning metal especially after you make your first good piece. 
A good project to start with is a goodall valves. I've turned a few and they work great. Its a good way to practice turning, threading and machining and the cost savings on the valve and the satisfaction you get from turning them are also a plus.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Gald you decided on your Lathe.

Yea these guys helped me inprove my welding by at least 70% Maybe more with their input and suggestions 

They are all a great help


----------

